# Masks or Prosthetics?



## No_Regret (Oct 17, 2010)

When you are at a haunt, or are running your own. Which do you prefer to use, or see?

I was doing a little research on this, and costumes/masks can really add up in price, and the things needed to do prosthetics and make-up/special FX seems to be somewhat cheaper, so im surprised more haunts dont go with that.

I have to say, I love looking at a really cool, realistic looking mask....BUT...prosthetics/ special FX make-up is more versatile, and also more realistic most of the time.

What do you all like to see or use?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

In my experience most haunts go with masks because they don't want to pay for a make-up crew. Which is a BIG MISTAKE!!!!
As a make-up artist I can say that haunt actors prefer good make-up to a mediocre, mass produced mask, as does the public. The happier the haunter, the better the performance.
Make-up all the way; as long as it's applied by someone who knows what they're doing. Nothing irritates me more than lazy raccoon eyed haunt make-up.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

You think masks are expensive?

Try having to pay for a make-up crew!


----------



## No_Regret (Oct 17, 2010)

Mcnab said:


> You think masks are expensive?
> 
> Try having to pay for a make-up crew!


Yeah, but you gotta figure if a haunt mostly uses masks..then that would add up just as much as hiring a make-up crew.

The Haunted House I worked for last year was going to show me and a few other actors how to apply the make-up, but they never got around to it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I been using prosthetics since 2000.


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

sickNtwisted said:


> In my experience most haunts go with masks because they don't want to pay for a make-up crew. Which is a BIG MISTAKE!!!!
> As a make-up artist I can say that haunt actors prefer good make-up to a mediocre, mass produced mask, as does the public. The happier the haunter, the better the performance.
> Make-up all the way; as long as it's applied by someone who knows what they're doing. Nothing irritates me more than lazy raccoon eyed haunt make-up.


I totally agree! Makeup is THE way to go. Looks so much better.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually like to see both. My friend makes masks, and is currently teaching himself to make facial appliances, and my wife is a very talented makeup artist. I can barely paint a face white, lol. I prefer original masks to the ones you can buy at halloween stores, though.


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

make-up and latex appliances are the way to go! Masks work in certain situations, but makeup looks more realistic. Spfx masks are the best way to go haha, if you have $500 to to spend on a mask! I've been making my own latex pieces this year, and look and work great!


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Masks are probably preferred because it's a one-time expense and anyone can put one on. Makeup and appliances have to be reapplied by someone who knows what they're doing. Plus, makeup and adhesives are consumables, so you have to buy more when your supply runs out.

You get what you pay for though. Masks are cheaper in the long run, but it shows.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

My question is does anyone sterilize the masks between people?


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I think If you look at some of the top pro haunts out there ( Netherworld, House of Torment, 13th Gate, The darkness..just to name a few) they are so good because they do make up and have a good crew to do it. You will always look 10 times better with good makeup and its breathable and easy on the actor too but the not to say that masks don't get used to, in my opinion it depends on the scene and scare. If its a quick startle then I'd probably use a mask but if its something where the actor is going to linger a bit or maybe entertain a que line of people then I'd use makeup. There are some great slip latex masks out there though if you want to spend $4-600 bucks. CFX makes some awesome stuff. My charity haunt bought the Orlock the Undead mask last year for our main character and you can't beat the quality. It moves right along with your face and the detail is amazing but it can get hot. Overall it was worth the investment.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Silicone is the way to go for masks because it moves with your face like prosthetics and it's naturally fire resistant. The con is that it doesn't breathe at all and can be heavy.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Depends on the character I am playing, backwoods ******* from Deliverance just some dirt and mud. Vampire little make-up, one character does require a mask but I got it at Death Studios. Ghostly butler some make up.


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

In answer to the earlier question, I do sterilize the masks between people - at least, I use a spray inside them and hang them to dry.

I agree with some of the other opinions here - a mix of masks and makeup can be very useful - masks for the speed, especially and makeup for close-up interaction or where all the more details, especially in facial movement, is important.


----------



## markspencer (Mar 15, 2011)

make-ups looks much better. just latex masks can approach to the same realistic effect


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I work at a Haunted hayride and I we use a combination of masks and makeup. Depends on the scare. For something in a very dark place with a quick scare, go with a mask. If there will be some interaction with character then makeup. Last year I wore a half mask of a clown that left my mouth and jaw exposed. Somebody said "Hey man it says made in Taiwan on the top of your head." My immediate reply was "Where did you think clowns came from." I also wore a full face clown mask when I was inside a maze, the section I was in had several clown mannequins so if I stood real still people thought I was one too, until I started following them.


----------



## ironman37 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like masks and makeup/prostetics but for me personally you will always see me in a mask due to simplicity. I show up put my mask on and im ready to go. i thought the latex masks i wore were awesome until i found spfx. ordered the clown from them this year with tax refund  A problem ive always had with the masks was i never really got to communicate with the customers because the mouth didnt move so i thought it would have been silly if i talked. my new mask will fit to my face and ill be able to harrass the line more this year. The chainsaw will be doing most of the talking though  on a final thought like others have said i think you need both. I mean even Halloween Horrors Nights at Universal Studios uses masks and makeup. I really think most haunts do.


----------



## Lady_Lynn (Mar 22, 2011)

I say Makeup effects all the way I can make some one look the same as if they are wearing a mask. Just need to know what they are doing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

the only time you really want to use the makeup and prosthetics is for your good actors in my experience.


----------



## Lady_Lynn (Mar 22, 2011)

That is true, I would only do the makeup on people that know what they are doing then let the Newbies pick either to have a mask or makeup.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

From my experience of haunting for six years, both have pros and cons. For us masks work better, because everyone just takes them off and head home. I don't have a make-up force, nor the time to do it before haunting. If the workers would like to an application or prosthetic appliance, I would not turn them down. Most of the help don't want to spend the time removing them.

Last year, I wore a different prosthetic each day I performed. I preferred to use the prosthetic because it appeared more realistic. My facebook page has pictures showing this costume, Terrors of the Night is the page. I wish I had a video when the public entered the room and I was waiting for them. It freaked them out and moved with my mouth as I spoke. 

A mask is good for a quick scare. Prosthetics work well when the people will be in the room for a while and get immersed in the action. We will use both again this year.


----------

